# Ron Wyatt: Discovering Noah's Ark, Sodom, The Red Sea Crossing, and Mt. Sinai



## Blue Tick (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to Wyatt Archaeological Research Inc

Anyone know about the validity of Mr. Wyatt's discoveries? 

Quite fascinating if this information is indeed accurate.


----------



## brianeschen (Jul 20, 2009)

Here's a good synopsis from AIG (not the insurance group). Has the Ark of the Covenant been found?


----------



## Skyler (Jul 20, 2009)

From reading about him some time ago he sounded more like Indiana Jones than a legitimate archaeologist. It smacked a bit too much of fiction to me, but then it was a while ago, so I'll look him over again.


----------



## Blue Tick (Jul 20, 2009)

brianeschen said:


> Here's a good synopsis from AIG (not the insurance group). Has the Ark of the Covenant been found?



Solves that mystery! Thanks for the link!


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi:

His finding of Mt. Sinai in Saudi Arabia is legitimate. I think his discovery of Sodom and Gomorrah is also valid. What I have seen concerning the Ark of the Covenant and Noah's Ark are rather farfetched.

Blessings,

Rob


----------



## ericfromcowtown (Jul 21, 2009)

The guy was a kook. Just do a search on "Ron Wyatt" +fraud and you'll find plenty of Christians embarrased at Ron Wyatt's outright lies and misrepresentations. I love Indiana Jones (well, the new movie sucked), and would love half of Ron Wyatt's stuff to be true, but it's fiction.


----------



## bookslover (Jul 22, 2009)

Noah's Ark and the Ark of the Covenant have been "found" what - about 300 or 400 times by now? 

The way to deal with these guys (he said cynically) is always to follow the money...


----------



## Turtle (Jul 22, 2009)

bookslover said:


> Noah's Ark and the Ark of the Covenant have been "found" what - about 300 or 400 times by now?
> 
> The way to deal with these guys (he said cynically) is always to follow the money...




Thats not bad advice. 

Sadly there are plenty of people seeking money and notoriety, and the media is far too happy to sensationalize them (along with Jimmy Swaggert etc.) to the forefront with articles, TV movies, and the like. Due to the media hype over the last several decades, imagine if a legitimate claim was made, everyone might have a doubting predisposition. 

Read Project Von Bora and ask if they are chasing money. And consider PVB discovered an ancient proto-Sumerian tablet with a strong resemblance to the Genesis command to "go forth and multiply". The tablet was published in National Geographic, Research and Exploration, in 1994, but I guess it doesn't meet the media's Jimmy Swaggart or Ron Wyatt standard for wider sensationalized publication.

http://vonbora.org

.
.
.
.


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Jul 25, 2009)

ericfromcowtown said:


> The guy was a kook. Just do a search on "Ron Wyatt" +fraud and you'll find plenty of Christians embarrased at Ron Wyatt's outright lies and misrepresentations. I love Indiana Jones (well, the new movie sucked), and would love half of Ron Wyatt's stuff to be true, but it's fiction.



Yes, Wyatt was rather strange in his views, and he tended to go off of the deep end at times. But, Are you willing to deny Justification by Faith Alone simply because C.I. Scofield affirmed it?

Even a blind squirrel will find a nut once in a while.

Blessings,

Rob


----------

